# Bmx



## streettrailpark (Jun 8, 2009)

Lemme know what you guys think.


----------



## 250Gimp (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice shots!!

The flash on the rider is a pretty harsh white.  You may want to consider a warming gel on them to bring the colours more in line with the orange lighting in the background.

Cheers


----------



## smyth (Jun 13, 2009)

I like the harsh lighting, but I'm not a fan of the cross on the church.


----------



## Big (Jun 15, 2009)

Ooooohh I remember my BMX days...Good time being a kid...

Great shots by the way.


----------



## Big (Jun 15, 2009)

smyth said:


> I like the harsh lighting, but I'm not a fan of the cross on the church.



I could go off on this but I think I'll just keep my mouth shut.....


----------



## Heck (Jun 16, 2009)

^^  Yeah I don't know why the cross would take away from the photo but to each his own..  I am more of a fan of a tighter crop but I like the mood and feel of the photos.


----------



## S2K1 (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't have a problem with the cross itself, but it's where my eye went to first. Detracts from what he's doing IMO.


----------



## Big (Jun 16, 2009)

If that's what he meant by it then fine, but I'm sick of people in this world complaining about someone pushing religion on others...


----------



## streettrailpark (Jun 16, 2009)

Haha thanks guys. Just for the record, I'm not even close to religious.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 24, 2009)

streettrailpark said:


> Haha thanks guys. Just for the record, I'm not even close to religious.


 
Dont Even Go There. People will get flared up over things. This is a nice friendly forum. Religion & Politics will send it down quick..


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 24, 2009)

im pretty sure the cross comment was made regarding composition.
i dig #1. what was your lighting set up? off cams left and right?


----------



## Mr.Junior (Jun 25, 2009)

u did it very well with the flashes wow


----------



## Local_Skater (Jun 27, 2009)

Banger lighting...everything else isn't quite there. The comps are lacking (first one is dead center, second too bottom heavy). Also the action is weak. Its really hard to tell whats happening in the first one and I'm assuming the second trick is some sort of flatground freestyle but its too hard to tell. Lighting is one of the hardest parts and you've got it nailed though, so just work on the rest and you'll have some sick shots.


----------



## Big (Jun 30, 2009)

Sachphotography said:


> streettrailpark said:
> 
> 
> > Haha thanks guys. Just for the record, I'm not even close to religious.
> ...


I agree...That's why I kept my mouth shut, I love this forum.


----------



## anything you synth (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah, the cross was really distracting. i think i fixed the problem. lol


----------



## anything you synth (Jul 3, 2009)

on a serious note - I ride bmx all the time, and naturally its something i want to photograph, but i have the hardest time getting good results. the slow focus speed of my 50mm combined with the lack of wireless triggers for my flash makes it hard. I wish i could pull of shots like this :/


----------



## rom4n301 (Jul 3, 2009)

hahahahhahahaha lmao.. yea u did fix the problem but the fact that the cross is now upside down bothers me.. it looks out of place.. almost as if someone cut the cross out of the pic and pasted it back upside down O_O


----------



## dak1b (Jul 3, 2009)

talk about anti-religious


----------

